# In Rememberance of Richard Ean Curle



## Brian 'O (Apr 28, 2014)

My name is Brian O Neil and during my time in the Merchant Navy i had the pleasure of serving with Chief Engineer Richard ean Curle .
It is with deep regret that i have to inform anyone else who served with him of his recent passing at the age of 72


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day brian'o'm.3 may.2014.16:54.re:in rememberence of richard ean curle.to your friend,may he rest in peace.my condolances to his family.regards ben27


----------

